# Dying Oscar??



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Our Oscar just went whipping around his tank and is now laying on his side on the bottom of the tank looking very pale. What's wrong with him? He seems to be having trouble breathing.

Jack got in Oscars way and now hes hiding under a piece of wood.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

I just figured it out, he has hole in the head. any way to save him?


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Andy,

That's unfortunate, however usually recoverable depending on it's severity.

HITH is usually caused by poor water quality. You'll want to get that in check with some large water changes. Be sure to treat the new water with some sea/kosher salt. You want to use about 1/2 - 1 tsp per 5 gallons. I'd start out with 1/2 and then work your way up. The salt will actually work to disinfect + heal the wound.

You can also add some epsom salt just to make the fish more comfortable (it's a laxitive). I'd use 1/8-1/4 tsp per 5 gallons.

The sea/kosher salt is what's going to fix this problem (alongside the water parameters you will influence). You should aim to keep the water pristine for the next 2 weeks.

Hopefully it's not too late, good luck!


----------

